# Plaiting for hunting



## sarah23 (25 November 2011)

Is there any rules about plaiting for hunting. Some people have told me you do and some have said you don't so just wanted to know what I should do. If I don't have to plait I would prefer not to.


----------



## icemaiden113 (25 November 2011)

After Opening Meet, for lawn meets horses should be plaited for hunting - unless native.
7 or 9 plaits and pulled tails is correct. Hope this helps and happy hunting!


----------



## Enfys (25 November 2011)

You don't *have* to, it is just traditional to plait after Opening Meet, not to mention smarter (but that is just my opinion) 

It depends on the horse too, those with longer manes can still have a running plait if you prefer not to pull. 

Sticklers for turnout may not approve, but your Cap is as good as theirs, so just smile and ignore them, at the end of the day, it's bums on saddles at Meets that count nowadays. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## wilsha (25 November 2011)

depends on the hunt, some mind others dont, our doesnt mind, genearlly the more regular and older riders plait but most ponies are unplaited


----------



## JenHunt (26 November 2011)

I was always taught that it is correct to plait up in the main season, but optional during cubbing.


----------



## bellatrix (26 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			I was always taught that it is correct to plait up in the main season, but optional during cubbing.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## L&M (26 November 2011)

With our hunt it is expected for a Sat and Lawn meets - however there are a few that don't and we certainly wouldn't turn them away!

My 2 are hogged so have get out clause, but if in doubt ask the sec.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (26 November 2011)

it is etiquette to plait for hunting. Cubbing .. it is not correct to plait as still in ratcatcher though tidy well pulled manes look the best. farmers and natives(ponies) do not need to plait.(neither do hogged!!!!) it depends on who you hunt with, BUT clean, smart, tidy is a must. it is respectful to the hunt and the landowner who hosts the meet to be plaited. often the last 2 or 3 weeks of the season most people revert to ratcatcher and unplaited. if unsure do phone the secretary a few days before the meet and ask for clarificastion of turnout. lawn meets should always be plaited.


----------



## sarah23 (26 November 2011)

I'm not a hunting person so please forgive me, but what does lawn meet and ratcatcher mean.


----------



## tractor (26 November 2011)

A lawn meet is a meet held at someone's house -by kind permission of Mr & Mrs ....... usually on the meet card. The hosts usually supply some sort of hospitality before and afterwards. 

Ratcatcher is the term used for a tweed jacket and brown boots & hat worn before the Opening Meet. Also, some packs wear this after Cheltenham in the spring. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## sarah23 (26 November 2011)

Thanks


----------



## j_johnson89 (27 November 2011)

.    .                                                .


----------



## Lawhorse (29 November 2011)

I would always plait for a lawn meet.  If someone is prepared to host it and feed the multitude the least we can do is look the part for the photos!


----------

